

Show HN: Example implementation of Mozilla's persona and Go server - sauerbraten
https://github.com/sauerbraten/persona

======
trebor
I didn't realize this, but this is a Persona client library not a Persona
server. Not sure why I confused them, but figure it was worth mentioning.

~~~
sauerbraten
Yeah, I worded it differently when I submitted it to /r/golang: Example of
using Mozilla's persona with Go

------
krf
I'm new to Go but shouldn't the defer rawResp.Body.Close() be done after the
error checking. If there is an error wouldn't rawResp be nil ?

~~~
realrocker
Yup. It should be closed or it will probably leak memory in a few hours.

~~~
sauerbraten
Not really. Memory would only be leaked if there really was an error and
rawResp was still nil. Since this usually doesn't happen (at least it never
happened to me), you probably wouldn't even have noticed this bug.

